# Anybody had a problem with the etrax legend losing waypoints?



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Went out IF yesterday and found out that 2 years worth of #'s are gone!  


Now there are only 2 senarios that I can come up with.....Both relating to a friend of mine that borrowed it....

1. He gave it back to me with dead batterys....
Will this cause the gps to lose the waypoints if it sat for a couple of weeks with no juice?

2. The mullet erased them by accident and just wont admit it....The most common problem seems to be Operater Error!


I have had it for over 2 years and have never had a problem with it. Anyone else have some feedback??


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

3. He dropped it.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I think Its got a internal battery to retain info.....I had my batteries out for a week, no loss at all...but I also save mine to the computer...so if I do lose them...I re-place them in a matter of minutes


----------



## baitholder (Jun 22, 2004)

get mapsource trip and waypoint manager put your waypoints on your computer save em to disk .then you can delete them off your gps when your not using em and load em back on when u need em.i lost all my waypoints one time and never again. if you can't upload them back on to your gps at least you can manually put em back in.


----------

